# JAS Legit?



## pitfit (May 9, 2011)

Is Jas legit? I stupidly placed an order before reading the threads here, and it seems like this guy is no where to be found...Guessing I am outta luck?


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 11, 2011)

jas is no longer a sponsor here as of a few days ago..so i guess that will answer your question.

look here... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/129249-jas.html


----------



## DEE151 (May 11, 2011)

one of my buddys place a 100$ order from them 2wks ago and he still has not got nothing. i fill bad cause i was the one to send him that way.


----------

